# FSM Michigan



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if any of the FSM's in Michigan have lost their contract yet. My guess is IEI-Tidewater or A-Sons. Both are pretty high up on my scam list.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Does anyone know if any of the FSM's in Michigan have lost their contract yet. My guess is IEI-Tidewater or A-Sons. Both are pretty high up on my scam list.


Explain.....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Explain.....


 Thought my post was pretty straight forward. I was referencing HUD


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Thought my post was pretty straight forward. I was referencing HUD


You also mentioned those 2 FSM's as tops on your list of scammers.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You also mentioned those 2 FSM's as tops on your list of scammers.


Based on my experience yes. Do you need me to go into detail or something?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Dirty details are always entertaining.

Along with hearing about the newest and greatest scam angle.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Dirty details are always entertaining.
> 
> Along with hearing about the newest and greatest scam angle.


Oh good lord where do I start. How about Tidewater writing you a W/O that is priced at zero but they tell you to do all the work listed. One example was. 

Rebuild concrete steps with quickcrete. Build form if needed. 
Remediate mold growth on windows with bleaching agent. 
Inspect moisture in basement and remediate as needed. 

I asked them why zero. 
Answer: based on what you do we will determine what is appropriate for pay. 
REALLY?
Then if you refuse or can't do the job they threaten to send to another contractor and charge you the full price of the work done.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that is a good one.

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> Oh good lord where do I start. How about Tidewater writing you a W/O that is priced at zero but they tell you to do all the work listed. One example was.
> 
> Rebuild concrete steps with quickcrete. Build form if needed.
> Remediate mold growth on windows with bleaching agent.
> ...


lol.... You should have told them to send you a thousand dollar check and based upon the amount of work you have to do on that job you will let them know if they need to pay more or.....um....um.... you would refund what isn't needed...:laughing:

A contract needs "consideration". Them saying they will pay you whatever they feel like after the work is complete wouldn't hold up in court. They would get shredded in court if they tried to back charge you for not doing the job as they described.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Based on my experience yes. Do you need me to go into detail or something?


That would be great.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Oh good lord where do I start. How about Tidewater writing you a W/O that is priced at zero but they tell you to do all the work listed. One example was.
> 
> Rebuild concrete steps with quickcrete. Build form if needed.
> Remediate mold growth on windows with bleaching agent.
> ...


Nail them to the cross!!!!! I pray that you have this nonsense in writing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> Oh good lord where do I start. How about Tidewater writing you a W/O that is priced at zero but they tell you to do all the work listed. One example was.
> 
> Rebuild concrete steps with quickcrete. Build form if needed.
> Remediate mold growth on windows with bleaching agent.
> ...


Isnt this similar to BATF? BATF makes me nervous.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Nail them to the cross!!!!! I pray that you have this nonsense in writing.


Sure do!!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> Isnt this similar to BATF? BATF makes me nervous.


That is exactly right.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Another of my favorites is they would send RNC's ( return no charge) for things such as not installing a plug into the TPR Valve on a water heater. Needless to say never went back for that BS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

sounds like sour grapes. The COMPANY has it's procedures, and each individule you deal with has his own unique way of admministering them.. sounds like you're getting pushed around by someone who WORKS FOR A-Sons or IEI-Tidewater... look in the mirror and tell us what you see!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

gavinpfeiffer said:


> sounds like sour grapes. The COMPANY has it's procedures, and each individule you deal with has his own unique way of admministering them.. sounds like you're getting pushed around by someone who WORKS FOR A-Sons or IEI-Tidewater... look in the mirror and tell us what you see!


Lol. Never got back charged. Got out as soon as the drama began. No sour grapes. Just amazed by the stupidity.


----------

